# Italian, German & Russian Translation



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

I wonder whether anyone might be able to help. I have been creating a website for our favourite tavern here in Polis, as the owner has been a staunch friend since we moved out here. As with all bars and restaurants, or so it seems, his turnover has been falling year on year. I offered to create a website for him for nothing, and have just about completed it - bar all the photographs that need to be taken.

Over a glass or two one afternoon, he wondered whether the website might be made available in more than two languages (English and Greek). I had constructed the website in English, and then added the ability to change the language to Greek by clicking on the national flag in the header area. Easily done, and he submitted the Greek translation of my English text.

However, many of his customers in the season are not only British, but Italian, Russian and German. The text I need translated is about an A4 page of introductory text, menu items and captions of photographs. We might have found a Russian in Polis who might be able to help, but our tame German has disappeared - and Italians are thin on the ground.

I have played with Google Translate but, as you might expect, it really isn't good enough for a website. As we are doing this on a wing and a prayer, I wondered whether any forum member was fluent in either Russian, Italian or German, and might be able to help. As money is the issue for him, he can't afford to pay someone to translate the text for him. So ... are there any kind souls out there who can help? I am sure a grateful tavern owner would be happy to offer some payment in kind if you were ever in Polis.


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

MacManiac said:


> I wonder whether anyone might be able to help. I have been creating a website for our favourite tavern here in Polis, as the owner has been a staunch friend since we moved out here. As with all bars and restaurants, or so it seems, his turnover has been falling year on year. I offered to create a website for him for nothing, and have just about completed it - bar all the photographs that need to be taken.
> 
> Over a glass or two one afternoon, he wondered whether the website might be made available in more than two languages (English and Greek). I had constructed the website in English, and then added the ability to change the language to Greek by clicking on the national flag in the header area. Easily done, and he submitted the Greek translation of my English text.
> 
> ...


Hi Martin, my mum in law is German and I'm sure she would be more than happy to help.
Pat


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

PatandDave said:


> Hi Martin, my mum in law is German and I'm sure she would be more than happy to help.
> Pat


Pat,

That is absolutely brilliant. I'll send you a PM later today.

Martin


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

MacManiac said:


> Pat,
> 
> That is absolutely brilliant. I'll send you a PM later today.
> 
> Martin


We are going to our static caravan after lunch for the weekend where the Internet connection is rubbish, so I may not pick up the msge until Monday.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks to the generosity of forum members, it would appear is if we have German and Russian covered. Any Italian speakers would make my day.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2013)

MacManiac said:


> I wonder whether anyone might be able to help. I have been creating a website for our favourite tavern here in Polis, as the owner has been a staunch friend since we moved out here. As with all bars and restaurants, or so it seems, his turnover has been falling year on year. I offered to create a website for him for nothing, and have just about completed it - bar all the photographs that need to be taken.
> 
> Over a glass or two one afternoon, he wondered whether the website might be made available in more than two languages (English and Greek). I had constructed the website in English, and then added the ability to change the language to Greek by clicking on the national flag in the header area. Easily done, and he submitted the Greek translation of my English text.
> 
> ...


You are soo right about Google translate. At least in the languages we work in, German, Swedish, Russian the result to translate an English text is a disaster, especially into Russian. It creates something that is almost not readable

Will be interesting to see your own site, when will it be ready?

Anders


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes, my Greek Cypriot friends almost died laughing when they saw the translation from English to Greek, which I experimented with. The website, once I have the required translated text, will just need a few sunny days and willing friends to sit and eat and drink, and have their photographs taken. The hard work has been done, and the required code has been written - so hopefully in the next few weeks. I have sorted out the domain name and a host in the USA I have used often in the past, and it's just getting the Russian, German and Italian versions online. You'll be the one of the first to know.

Once I get all the SEO sorted, I expect the site to roar up to the top of the Google charts, and hopefully the tavern will see the benefit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2013)

MacManiac said:


> Yes, my Greek Cypriot friends almost died laughing when they saw the translation from English to Greek, which I experimented with. The website, once I have the required translated text, will just need a few sunny days and willing friends to sit and eat and drink, and have their photographs taken. The hard work has been done, and the required code has been written - so hopefully in the next few weeks. I have sorted out the domain name and a host in the USA I have used often in the past, and it's just getting the Russian, German and Italian versions online. You'll be the one of the first to know.
> 
> Once I get all the SEO sorted, I expect the site to roar up to the top of the Google charts, and hopefully the tavern will see the benefit.


Hope you dont trust SEO too much. Nowadays it will not help much. My wife had a very profitable affiliate business for many years all built on SEO and I think she is a SEO expert but all business in that field is gone since Google changed their search algorithm. But perhaps you are lucky or can pay Google a lot to be on top:ranger:

Anders


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

I wouldn't pay Google a cent but SEO and metatags seem to have brought success in the last year or two, but time will tell ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2013)

MacManiac said:


> I wouldn't pay Google a cent but SEO and metatags seem to have brought success in the last year or two, but time will tell ...


Yep time will tell. Have you started your own Cyprus Dreams site yet?

Anders


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

That's a work in progress ... other stuff keeps getting in the way. Cyprus has a way of distracting you from things you should/want/need to do. But it will see the light of day before the beginning of the hot weather


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Just to let you know that another generous person has stepped forward and offered to translate the text into Italian, so that is the job covered. I must admit to asking for help in the expectation that perhaps one language might be covered, but to have all three is absolutely brilliant.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Sadly, through no fault of her own, the kind lady who offered to help with the German translation of the website, has been unable to do it. Whilst I appreciate the current situation in Cyprus makes this rather unimportant, if anyone can help please PM me.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

A kind Swiss gentleman has stepped in and translated all the German for the website. My thanks to him, and I look forward to sharing a glass or two with him when he arrives back in Cyprus.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

You won't need the Russian translation if they are given a 25% haircut and I can't see Germans flocking here for fear of assassination !!!



Pete


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> You won't need the Russian translation if they are given a 25% haircut and I can't see Germans flocking here for fear of assassination !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Pete


There are times, young Pete


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Vegaanders said:


> Hope you dont trust SEO too much. Nowadays it will not help much. My wife had a very profitable affiliate business for many years all built on SEO and I think she is a SEO expert but all business in that field is gone since Google changed their search algorithm. But perhaps you are lucky or can pay Google a lot to be on top:ranger:
> 
> Anders


Sorry Anders but what you are saying above is rubbish.

I run an SEO Agency and its a really important element to any website. The Google updates you are referring to penalise black hat SEO but if your techniques are white hat (clean and not trying to trick search engines) your website will not just go and you have nothing to worry about.

I work on websites where I have seen traffic increase 60% following my SEO practices. I have also worked on websites where Google have penalised them following the previous SEO firm keyword stuffing the site and creating dodgy links into the site. 

For the record, you can't pay Google to be top of their searches but you can pay them for campaigns/Adwords (what you see down the right hand side of the Google search)

If anyone here needs some free advice on SEO just let me know, because one day I might need help from you too!


----------

